# ***COULD AG BE MORE EXICTING***  we need 40 more mods, maybe 90 ...................



## charley (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## charley (Mar 17, 2016)

......it's fucking crazy, there's like 2 posts in the last 48 hours.....     where's the new mod???????????????


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 18, 2016)

[h=2]we need 40 more mods, maybe 90............[/h]*And I need another testicle...*


----------



## the_predator (Mar 18, 2016)

Red finally realized his life long dream of becoming a mod.....and now disappears


----------



## Mish (Mar 18, 2016)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> [h=2]we need 40 more mods, maybe 90............[/h]*And I need another testicle...*



How do I get another one


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 18, 2016)

[h=4]Icon Legend[/h]






Contains unread posts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Contains no unread posts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hot thread with unread posts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hot thread with no unread posts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thread is closed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have posted in this thread

you guys ever notice these folders indicate if you have posted


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2016)

Red knows IMF is a gateway to modding even gayer forums


----------



## SheriV (Mar 18, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Red knows IMF is a gateway to modding even gayer forums



Anyway to bring this one back to life? Please? Pretty please?


----------



## charley (Mar 18, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Red knows IMF is a gateway to modding even gayer forums




  .. I always thought AG was one of the gayest forums..


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 18, 2016)

IMF will live forever in our hearts


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## charley (Mar 18, 2016)

.........


----------



## the_predator (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Watson (Mar 20, 2016)

all the MODs are busy running the azza gimmick.....


----------



## SheriV (Mar 21, 2016)

I don't think I can handle the faggotry of asf anymore. They have so many feels they can't even handle a neg train.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 21, 2016)

lolz, its actually pretty comical


----------



## SheriV (Mar 21, 2016)

Gah..it's awful


----------



## Intense (Mar 21, 2016)

You just have to treat them more like children over there. Feelings hurt easily, not down with trannies yet, etc etc..


----------



## SheriV (Mar 21, 2016)

They're ridiculous

Between that place being terrible and this place being dead I may have to give up on the internets


----------



## Intense (Mar 21, 2016)

SheriV said:


> They're ridiculous
> 
> Between that place being terrible and this place being dead I may have to give up on the internets




Don't you still have your membership on the femdom forums along with the captn?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 21, 2016)

I don't wear that wig anymore. Captn said I didn't have to.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 21, 2016)

I checked in, checking out, will check in again tomorrow


----------



## SheriV (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi!


----------



## Mish (Mar 24, 2016)

️


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Mar 24, 2016)

........


----------



## Mish (Mar 24, 2016)

I need understand the tin hat lingo here


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

